# Optical Audio Output and HDMI audio output



## stangboy68 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have an HD Tivo connected via HDMI to my TV. I also have my AV receiver connected to the Tivo via optical. The other day I wanted to just listen to music choice with the TV off and couldn't get any audio on my receiver. The only way I was able to get audio to output from the receiver was to either turn on the tv or unplug the hdmi cable from the back of the tivo. Having to unplug the hdmi cable from the tivo is going to get old fast. I was curious if anyone knew why the tv has to be on for my to get optical audio from the tivo?


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Does your receiver have an HDMI out? If so you can connect your Tivo to the receiver and the receiver to the TV via HDMI. The downside with this setup may be that you might not be able to watch TV with the reciever off.


----------



## stangboy68 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol my receiver doesn't even have HDMI in, so no that won't work.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

That is very strange. Your setup is exactly how we have our Series3 connected...HDMI direct from TiVo to our LCD TV and TOSlink (optical audio) to our Integra receiver.

Having the TV on or off makes no difference to the receiver for us. We can and often do exactly what you're suggesting...listen to music with the TV off.

Check your TiVo's audio output settings. Ours are set to "Dolby Digital". I know if you set it to "Dolby Digital to PCM" it can affect the HDMI output. Not sure if that has anything to do with what you're experiencing though

The only other thing I can think of is to replace the optical cable. I don't know why that would make any difference, but might be worth a try. 

If that's not it, hopefully someone else with more knowledge will chime in.

Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Does it work if you disconnect the HDMI cable from the TV? No audio cable going from the TV to the receiver, correct?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I know I get the same result if i try to record on a DVD burner with the HDMI output connected. I'm recording from the composite output on the TiVo. A message comes up about HDMI and recording not permitted.
I only record stuff from Lifetime HD for my girlfriend so I just have the HDMI output of the TiVo going to a manual HDMI 2x1 switch and have nothing connected to the second HDMI input. So when I want to make a recording to disc I just put the HDMI switch on the empty switch input so the TiVo doesn't see an HDMI connection.


----------



## stangboy68 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for my absence, but I have an update. I failed to mention I also have a 3 to 1 hdmi switch that I use in between the tv and tivo. I took the switch out of the equation and how I get intermittent audio when the tv is off. 1 second I'll get audio, next send I won't, next second I will, etc.. When I disconnect the hdmi cable from the tv and leave it connected to the tivo its fine. As soon as i reconnect the hdmi cable to the tv, the audio starts cutting out. Very strange and very annoying. I also tried using the analog outputs by connecting the tivo via rca audio outs to a different input of the receiver. Same thing happends, still cuts out intermittently. I'm at a loss.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Can the Tivo be set to only output sound thru the optical output? Maybe it has to be set that way. No need for audio to go thru HDMI to tv if you are listening thru the receiver.


----------



## stangboy68 (Oct 5, 2007)

SNJpage1 said:


> Can the Tivo be set to only output sound thru the optical output? Maybe it has to be set that way. No need for audio to go thru HDMI to tv if you are listening thru the receiver.


I actually do listen to audio through the TV most of the time, saves electricity.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

stangboy68 said:


> I actually do listen to audio through the TV most of the time, saves electricity.


Not alot. My receiver and subwoofer barely use any power under normal listening. While my tiVos constantly use 37 watts and my LED DLP set uses around 100 watts.


----------

